# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص مباراة ( كرواتيا - تركيا )

## العالي عالي

نقدم لكم التغطية الخاصة لمباراة الربع نهائي

 لكأس الأمم الأوروبية - يورو 2008

بين فريقي

كرواتيا X توركيا

 السلام الوطني التركي 

 السلام الوطني الكرواتي

 أهداف المباراة بتعليق حفيظ الدراجي   

ايفان كلاسنيتش


سميح سنتورك

 الضربات الترجيحية


   طلبات المباراة بتعليق  حفيظ الدراجي

 تسديده توبال الصاروخيه+الاعاده د

 فرصة لكرواتيا و ردة فعل المدرب د69   

 ضربة حرة خطيرة من كرواتيا د83

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



ردة فعل المدرب التركي بعد تسجيل الهدف الاول لكرواتيا وفرحة المدرب الكرواتي بالهدف 
(رابط اخر)




روح رياضية عالية من المدربين بعد نهاية المباراة المثيرة

(رابط اخر)




بكاء لاعب كرواتيا بعد الخسارة والخروج من يورو 2008 
(رابط اخر)


----------------------------------------------
ابرز الحالات التحكيمية للمباراة :







أو





  بتعليق  حفيظ الدراجي 
من الدقيقه 115 الى صافرة الحكم  (رابط آخر)

  بتعليق  أحمد الطيب  
من الدقيقه 115 الى صافرة الحكم (رابط آخر)

من الدقيقة 118 الى نهاية البث (رابط اخر) 

------------------------------------------------------

 مقابلة مع اللاعب الكرواتي جوزيف سيمونيتش 


للتحميل                


المدة           2:00                                              

الحجم         MB10

  تقرير مراسل الجزيره باسل طبال من آراء المشجعين فور انتهاء المباراه 



للتحميل           

المدة            01:30

الحجم          MB7

 لقطات من فرحة الجمهور التركي في اسطنبول 



للتحميل              

المدة          01:00

الحجم        MB5

 مقابلة مع اللاعب التركي أردان موران  



للتحميل             

المدة        2:00

الحجم     10 MB  

 مقابلة مع اللاعب التركي سميح سنتورك  



للتحميل       

المدة       3:00

الحجم    15 MB  



اتمني ان ينال رضاكم

----------


## ابو نعيم

مشكوووووووووو 
الف الف مبروك لتركيا الفوز

----------


## البلد

معجزة روعة من حفيظ دراجي , كنت أبحث عن الروابط مند مدة

----------


## البلد

الروابط لا تطهر رغم الرد على الموضوع

----------


## aziz02

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## aziz02

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وور

----------


## aziz02

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولر

----------


## imadsari@hotmail.fr

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Divertido

thannxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Divertido

thannxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx5xxxxxxx

----------

